# Ask A Cop



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been dating an officer for about a year now!! We have known each other for about 6 yrs. My question is that on April 25th 2006 he will be celebrating 18 yrs on the force!! What is an appropriate gift that would be somewhat personal, but more importantly recognizing his 18yrs of contribution to the city in which he serves??


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How about a set of "Cross" pens with his name engaved on them with the year, (or 18 years) and maybe the department name. It's something he can use on the job, they will be from you and will be close to his heart. (literary) Not to mention they look good with the uniform. 

Depending on the set they can run you a pretty penny though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

how about a donation to his retirement fund so he can get the hell out of there. lol. J/K.

I agree with the pens. Not much you can really get a cop. Beer and pens. always a safe choice.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

> how about a donation to his retirement fund so he can get the hell out of there. lol. J/K.
> 
> I agree with the pens. Not much you can really get a cop. Beer and pens. always a safe choice.


Whooops forgot to log in there.


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, Definitely the Cross Pens sound great!!!Especially Engraved!! Thankyou!!! As far as the cost... He is worth it!!


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> How about a set of "Cross" pens with his name engaved on them with the year, (or 18 years) and maybe the department name. It's something he can use on the job, they will be from you and will be close to his heart. (literary) Not to mention they look good with the uniform.
> 
> Depending on the set they can run you a pretty penny though.


 Thankyou!! I think that is a great Idea!!! And Not worried about the price!! He is worth his weight in Gold!!! LOL!


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Blueflu1 said:


> Whooops forgot to log in there.


 LOL!! I don't think he could retire so soon!! He'd loose his mind from boredom!! Although not a bad Idea, I'd get to see him more often!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You are most welcome. I own Cross pens myself and I love them. The inkflow is great, comfortable in the hand, and they look the part too. Im sure if you look hard, some campaines may be able to engrave a "bage" on them.

Here is the Cross web page http://www.cross.com/home.aspx you can get an idea of style/type they have to offer.


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> You are most welcome. I own Cross pens myself and I love them. The inkflow is great, comfortable in the hand, and they look the part too. Im sure if you look hard, some campaines may be able to engrave a "bage" on them.
> 
> Here is the Cross web page http://www.cross.com/home.aspx you can get an idea of style/type they have to offer.


Yes I have already begun the "search" for the perfect set!!! The only prob is which would be better??? The Gold or the Silver or Chrome or Platinum??? LMAO!! I was also thinking of the badge with his shield # on it as well!!Thank you for the link will def check it out!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Go by the color of his badge. If his Badge is gold, go with gold. If it's just plain old nickel go with Chrome, Silver, or Platinum. Some of the pens can come two tone too, however try to stay closest to his badge color.


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> Go by the color of his badge. If his Badge is gold, go with gold. If it's just plain old nickel go with Chrome, Silver, or Platinum. Some of the pens can come two tone too, however try to stay closest to his badge color.


 LOL!!! Don't know why I didn't think of that!!! I went to the page in the link you gave me, thankyou!!! I was able to find a place Near to where I live!! I am hoping that they can do this for me in time for April 25th!!!


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

"I don't know how to pronounce it but I think it's menase a trio"


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

copcreamer said:


> "I don't know how to pronounce it but I think it's menase a trio"


OMG.....you hack! :woot:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

copcreamer said:


> "I don't know how to pronounce it but I think it's menase a trio"





Mitpo62 said:


> OMG.....you hack! :woot:


What the heck are you two talking about?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Opps forgot to log in lol


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> What the heck are you two talking about?


 lOOKS LIKE THEY ARE TRYING TO BE NOSEY AND TURN SOMETHING WE ARE DISCUSSING INTO SOMETHING DIRTY!! But anyway.... I am on my way to go meet him for his break, I just wanted to stop by and thankyou for your wonderful ideas!! You saved this chick!!! LOL!! Have a blessed night and I hope to share with you again sometime!! God Bless and be safe!!! :wiltedro:


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I know the mall store "things remembered" Carries cross pens and ingraves them in the store.


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Blueflu1 said:


> I know the mall store "things remembered" Carries cross pens and ingraves them in the store.


 OK!!! That is great to know!! Thankyou!!!:jump:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

and the pens may save his life by deflecting a bullet (like it Bellingham a few years back.)


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

If he doesn't have a nice pocket knife with the side clip, that might be nice. Otherwise, I concur with the menage' suggestion. A year or two from now, when you are long gone, the pen will run out of ink, or he'll lose the knife, but not a day will go by that he won't remember the human sandwich you gave him that one drunken night.


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

K9Vinny said:


> If he doesn't have a nice pocket knife with the side clip, that might be nice. Otherwise, I concur with the menage' suggestion. A year or two from now, when you are long gone, the pen will run out of ink, or he'll lose the knife, but not a day will go by that he won't remember the human sandwich you gave him that one drunken night.


you know what?? I started to thankyou for your suggestion but realized that you have issues!!! I definitely understand that being in Law enforcement, especially on the front lines is a dangerous game!! But you can take your negativity and place it where the sun doesn't shine!! That is the freakin problem now it's bad enough for my man being who is !! But in my Book he's one of the many greatest walking this earth that has chosen a path that not many take!! And those who do May GOD BLESS THEM OVER AND OVER!!! You sound like a freakin' jerk who has taken advantage of many women!! So Keep your dirty thoughts to yourself and don't disgrace the many men and women who honor their badge!!! There are plenty of us Who do care about the many men and women officers out there!!! So Keep your crap to yourself!! And if you don't like what you do!! Get the f#@K out for you get someone hurt!!! By the Way... God Bless YOU!!!!! P.S. I don't drink!!!!


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

So the threesome thing is out of the question??


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah K9! Let's make it a foursome. Or better yet...
My idea of a good 18yr anniversary gift would be a nice back massage and some extra special personal time below the belt...


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Easy boys. unless I am missing something here. she is dating a brother officer and is just asking a simple question. int:


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Blueflu1 said:


> Easy boys. unless I am missing something here. she is dating a brother officer and is just asking a simple question. int:


 Thankyou!!!!:baby01:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Wow, touchy, aren't we? Sorry to say Windspirit, we play full contact in here. I can understand where you're coming from but you have to understand the flip side as well. Check you emotions and inhibitions at the door please. Next in line.........


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey not to sound like a sap here or anything but some of the nicest gifts I've received from girls over the years were photos. Now before some of you go into hormone overdrive  these were pics they were taken of me while working or cut from newspapers. Then framed nice or done in a collage. It might sound sappy but it also is a gift from you, not a store.

Lastly, I still have the scrapbook an ex made for me of pics, articles, etc -everything saved during the Gulf War. Of course we are long since apart but that book is a great momento of my time there.

Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, but she's wrapped a little too tight to hang with the big boys. What is she doing on this site, btw, sounds like a groupie. Groupie, is that short for group sex?

Oops, sorry, I'll stick to the topic. Blah blah blah blah, cross pen set, blah blah blah....


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> Hey not to sound like a sap here or anything but some of the nicest gifts I've received from girls over the years were photos. Now before some of you go into hormone overdrive  these were pics they were taken of me while working or cut from newspapers. Then framed nice or done in a collage. It might sound sappy but it also is a gift from you, not a store.
> 
> Lastly, I still have the scrapbook an ex made for me of pics, articles, etc -everything saved during the Gulf War. Of course we are long since apart but that book is a great momento of my time there.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.......


 Thankyou!! I appreciate your ideas!! The most recent of any types of photo's have been on the News!! Hard to get that in a still shot!! And It's always with his back to the camera's!! Well Again I thankyou!!! Have a great Weekend and God Bless!!!


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> Wow, touchy, aren't we? Sorry to say Windspirit, we play full contact in here. I can understand where you're coming from but you have to understand the flip side as well. Check you emotions and inhibitions at the door please. Next in line.........


 Great Family PHOTO's DUDE!!! LOL!! :flipoff:


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> Wow, touchy, aren't we? Sorry to say Windspirit, we play full contact in here. I can understand where you're coming from but you have to understand the flip side as well. Check you emotions and inhibitions at the door please. Next in line.........


 LMAO!!! Is that your Family??? Great pic's dude !! Keep upthe Good Work!! Def doin a great Job!! \\/I can definiely hang with the big boys!!! Seems like ya'll got a problem with someone that does!!! oOOP'S BY THE WAY!! Where Are The Big Boys AT???????????? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

K9Vinny said:


> So the threesome thing is out of the question??


 DEF!! :flipoff: By the way .... it is Menage en trois!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Having fun !!!!!!!!! Def glad you are not HERE! Thanks for the love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Windspirit said:


> LMAO!!! Is that your Family??? Great pic's dude !! Keep upthe Good Work!! Def doin a great Job!! \\/I can definiely hang with the big boys!!! Seems like ya'll got a problem with someone that does!!! oOOP'S BY THE WAY!! Where Are The Big Boys AT???????????? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!! LOL!!


 Love the Family Album!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! :85565:


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

K9Vinny said:


> Yeah, but she's wrapped a little too tight to hang with the big boys. What is she doing on this site, btw, sounds like a groupie. Groupie, is that short for group sex?
> 
> Oops, sorry, I'll stick to the topic. Blah blah blah blah, cross pen set, blah blah blah....[/ BE: and the cheese stands aloNE!!!! dEF nOT WRAPED TIGHT AT ALL!! sUCKER... yOU RESPONDED!!! LMAO!!!!!! adh MUTHER!!!!


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> Wow, touchy, aren't we? Sorry to say Windspirit, we play full contact in here. I can understand where you're coming from but you have to understand the flip side as well. Check you emotions and inhibitions at the door please. Next in line.........[/QUO Nice Family!!!!!!!!!!! :flipoff:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

:wacko:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right, Cindy! Hey, USMC...if your getting your picture taken at the scene, then you haven't mastered the art of the police officer! Yeah, the lemmings have tried to capture my image over the years...all they got was some nice "back shots"!:85565:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Wind,
You're supposed to take your meds 3 times a day, not once. Read the friggin bottle will ya??

Uhhhhh yeah, these are pics of my "Family" on here. Top left is Uncle John. He always dressed in black and & once sang and recorded an album in Folsum Prison. Next is my favorite nephew, a born DemocRAT. Then there's my personal savior, Hay-Zus. Then thier's my pet, Porky D. Swine. He smells something awful but he tastes real good sliced thin and put on a sandwich.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

dcs2244 said:


> Too right, Cindy! Hey, USMC...if your getting your picture taken at the scene, then you haven't mastered the art of the police officer! Yeah, the lemmings have tried to capture my image over the years...all they got was some nice "back shots"!:85565:


Ahhhh but I have excellent paparazzi sources and here is a published picture taken of you! You're slipping!!:85565:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You had me worried...I thought you had that one of me and the "large" gal at the coalition picnic some years ago...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Windspirit said:


> DEF!! :flipoff: By the way .... it is Menage en trois!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Having fun !!!!!!!!! Def glad you are not HERE! Thanks for the love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Holy exclamation point, batman


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> Wind,
> You're supposed to take your meds 3 times a day, not once. Read the friggin bottle will ya??
> 
> Uhhhhh yeah, these are pics of my "Family" on here. Top left is Uncle John. He always dressed in black and & once sang and recorded an album in Folsum Prison. Next is my favorite nephew, a born DemocRAT. Then there's my personal savior, Hay-Zus. Then thier's my pet, Porky D. Swine. He smells something awful but he tastes real good sliced thin and put on a sandwich.


 LOL!!! I will try to remember that!!


----------



## Windspirit (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey people!! I have be come a new member of the local 530 in New Haven CT!! I am proud to Honour the Men and Women of this policing unit! One ofthe memebers gave me an idea... he said donate to the retirement fund!! Thought it was a joke!! Didn't realize one could do that!! That will be my next step as I am a small business!! And if New Haven is playing Mass!! lol!! i HOPE WE KICK YO AZZ! tHERE IS A BASKETBALL GAME SCHEDULED FOR dECEMBER THE 6TH!!! wILBUR cROSS hIGH SCHOOL!! LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT!!!


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Alright, Toots. Your whackiness has intrigued me to the point that I think we have much in common. I apologize for not sharing my pics with you like the others, but here I am. So whada ya say? How's about a little kiss?


----------

